# PTSB tracker



## munsterman25 (1 Nov 2005)

Hello,

Have been out of the loop for a few months. PTSB still seems to be pretty much the best tracker variable rate for a mortgage of 270K-300K, LTV>80%, over 30 -35 years. 

Am I right?


----------

